# New Browning A5 vs Benelli SBE2



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

looking for any pros or cons of wither of the two... I keep going back and forth between the two on which one I want for a new duck gun.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

If you plan on shooting 3.5" shells go with the benelli. My buddy has an A5 and the recoil with the 3.5" shells is brutal.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Probably can't go wrong with either one. I have a SBEII and love it. Never a hickup and it has a recoil dampening system that really brings the kick under control.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

No experience with the browning but SBE2's are nice and reliable. But I still like my versamax better. Haha. Pick them up and see what feels better to you.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

See which one feels best. Browning makes a good shotgun, I love my SBEII, its as rugged as they come and you can clean it thoroughly in 5 minutes.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

JCockrell said:


> looking for any pros or cons of wither of the two... I keep going back and forth between the two on which one I want for a new duck gun.


Not a fan of the Browning. If I had to pick between the 2 it would be the SBE II but I would go with the Beretta 3.5" over both.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

I have an SBE 2..but at the time when buying it, I was torn between it and another kind of Browning (Maxus). Honestly came down to which one fit me best when shouldering it like I was pulling it up to shoot. In my opinion it doesn't matter how great the gun is if you can't shoulder it right to kill birds!

But I will say my SBE 2 has never let me down..

Good luck, both are great guns


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have the A-5 and love it. Have shot 3.5" shell without taking much of a beating. Honest to god I don't think you can go wrong with either gun. The maxus is a great shotgun as well.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have the SBE II but man I picked up a new A5 and it felt good...that would be a tough decision if i had to make it right now and i would narrow it down to those 2 for me. As someone mentioned before it is really easy to brake down and clean a SBE which is nice if you hunt the coast at all.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a sbe2, would make a good boat paddle.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

thanks for all the info.... guess I'm adding the maxus to the list now too... lol... we shall see.


----------



## Wyatt47 (Jul 8, 2012)

Going from my 870 to sbe2 I wish I would of saved the money. Sbes are good if you are careful with them, but if you want to shoot reg priced shells and roll around in the mud to get were the birds without worrying about your gun getting a little mud on it are you will have problems with the autos. I cant tell you how many times my sbe jammed on me until I got used to keep it absolutely clean and dry especially when loading shells, no dog hair, dirt or much water can be on the shells when loading.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*Sell it?*



uncle dave said:


> I have a sbe2, would make a good boat paddle.


Sell it to me or the OP for cheap?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*X10*



topwatrout said:


> Sell it to me or the OP for cheap?


I will be number 4 on the buy lost sight un seen . SBE 1 or 2 you will never regret it !


----------



## DuckFever (Nov 4, 2013)

JCockrell said:


> thanks for all the info.... guess I'm adding the maxus to the list now too... lol... we shall see.


Cant go wrong with a Maxus. Less recoil than a SBEII, a nicer finish on the outside, and all for about $400 less.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I bought a black SBE 11 last christmas I put about 3 boxes of shells through it and now it just sits in the safe. I could possibly part with if you want to make an offer. still have the Benelli case and the extra chokes it came with. Nothing wrong with the gun just too expensive of a gun to be tossing around water so I never took it out hunting.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

rut-ro said:


> I bought a black SBE 11 last christmas I put about 3 boxes of shells through it and now it just sits in the safe. I could possibly part with if you want to make an offer. still have the Benelli case and the extra chokes it came with. Nothing wrong with the gun just too expensive of a gun to be tossing around water so I never took it out hunting.


Take that thing hunting, that's what it is made for. My SBE gets abused in the salt marsh, just clean it up and you ll be fine. I have a safe full of shotguns but my SBE gets pulled out for just about everything but quail.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I just use the ole faithful 870.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had a SBE2 since 2005. The gun can take a beating and hasn't let me down! I would venture to refer to a SBE1or2 as automatic 870s! Mine cycles everything I've put through it. I don't break my gun down and clean very often. I have several A400s (Berettas), they are nice shooting guns, but they can't hang in the elements a Benelli can hang in (IMO). If you are not dead set on 3.5" magnums, the M2 is a great gun also. 

Bottom line, test shoot or atleast go shoulder the guns you are interested in. That is the sure way to know what you want.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

SBE2 hands down.


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry, but *Beretta A-400 Xtreme* is the best duck hunting shotgun period.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Switched to a beretta extreme last season and love it. 
Also sold a bunch to my customers and friends and they love them, shot my sbe2 for 10 years and loved it also. The optifade camo looks great! Enjoy your new gun and good luck,


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You just want to sell him a gun Buzz.............


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

Is not getting the benelli even a question ? Get it !!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

In my book theres no other gun for duck hunting but the SBE2. I got the performance shop stuff done at briley and now its the Ferrari of duck guns. Pattern is amazing super smoothe and the trigger job is awesome. Nothing else compares


----------

